

Rechargeable Batteries with Flexible Solar Cells - DIY prototypes - markup
http://blog.bareknut.no/2009/02/rechargeable-batteries-with-solar-cells.html

======
theklub
This is a great idea. Why hasn't any one done this before?

~~~
chime
I'm guessing it's because exposing batteries to direct sunlight isn't a safe
thing to do. Additionally, it might reduce the recharge capacity by affecting
the components inside.

------
bprater
They would be very useful in survival situations.

